# Bulk Live foods Dying - where do you buy yours



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

Iv noticed lately alot of people whom buy bulk livefoods are experiencing them dying very soon after recieving them! im also included in this:
i purchased 100 Locust which where delivered on friday placed them into a Rub with air holes, egg cartons 3 small branches, bug gel, bran, greens all seemed good! i go to feed them again this mornin with some fresh greens and i opened the tub to find all but 3 are dead!!!! 

i can not understand it!

i purchased these from livefoodsonline 

i have ordered some more, and some waxworms, im going to give them a chance to see if they die off on me again, if so im going to report that they have a potential problem. Surely loki should be lasting longer then 2 days!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I always get mine from the livefoodwarehouse they always sell very healthy live food that stays alive for ages.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but I think locusts need heat.
When I buy online I go with Livefooduk, usually I just buy tubs from a local pet shop though.


----------



## *Dotty* (Jan 25, 2011)

Room temp is ok for locusts, I used to keep mine in the shed and they died really quickly. They like the sun light as well.

I recently discovered Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. (After reading a post on here!). Their service and prices are amazing! 6 mix and match tubs for £11 delivered!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Because I only keep Geckos and tree frogs I just buy my livefood when I need it from my local reptile shop.
But I suppose with keeping abeardine and how much they eat, bulk livefood is probaby a more economical option.


----------



## malawi2854 (Apr 26, 2009)

I buy 200 large locusts every 2-3 weeks from LiveFoodsDirect, and am usually very happy with them.

You have to expect a certain amount will die in the post, and I tend to get a die-off in the first few days of them arriving here... but once you get past that, they stay alive pretty well.

I just have mine in an exo terra faunarium, bit of egg box, and a few leaves from the veg patch every now and again - no heat.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

my last order of crickets from them has had a few die off. the rest seem ok and have happily munched apples and stuff.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i use livefooduk to get all mine, perfect everytime so far, think with locusts is they need to be kept dry. if they get humid that kills them off


----------

